# Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?



## Birkauer (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich habe dieses Jahr wieder sehr grünes Wasser.
Voriges Jahr habe ich meine ganzen Goldfische rausgefischt (jetzt sind nur noch 6 Koi drin) und dachte das Problem hat sich damit erledigt. Aber nichts da. Dieses Jahr wieder grünes Wasser und auch einige Fadenalgen. Mein Pflanzenfilter ist auch schon sehr gut bewachsen, bringt aber keinen sichtbaren Erfolg.

Ich habe jetzt vor mir diesen Filterbausatz zuzulegen:
http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-fi...-teichfilter/teichfilter-bis-30000-liter.html

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem System? Kann das so funktionieren?

Noch ein paar Infos zu meinem Teich:

Inhalt Teich: 15 000l
Inhalt Pflanzenfilter: 1500l
UVC ist vorhanden
Besatz: 6 Koi
Pumpe: Oase 6000l/h

Wenn Bilder gewünscht werden kann ich morgen welche machen.

Vielen Dank!
Daniel


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Du musst unbedingt den Jürgen hier im Forum über diese Filter befragen. 

Der hat sich schon mal um das Thema recht ausführlich angenommen.

Such mal den Thread recht langwierig, und teils sehr anregend.

Jürgen hat damals die Filter von dieser Firma glaube ich als nicht so gut empfunden.

Meiner Meinung, kannst Du solche Filter selber billiger bauen. Anleitungen gibt es hier genug im Forum.


----------



## Birkauer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hallo Robert!

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!

Ich will aber auf keinen Fall jedes Teil für den Filter einzeln kaufen.
Es sollte schon ein kompletter Bausatz sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Wenn man so grüne Tonnen gern im Garten hat !? 
Also ich find sowas pottenhässlich  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Birkauer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hallo Wuzzel!

Ich habe noch ne ungenutzte Ecke im Garten nahe des Teich's.
Dort sollen die Tonnen hin, da pflanz ich dann ne schöne Hecke drum 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hallo Wolf,
die muss man nicht mitten auf den Rasen stellen,dat kann man auch tarnen


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Wenn man die schon tarnen muss, warum nicht gleich richtig und den filter eingraben ? 

 
Wuzzel


----------



## Birkauer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hallo Wuzzel!

Da muß ich die Tonnen zum saubermachen jedes mal auspumpen.
Wenn ich sie nicht eingrabe lasse ich das Wasser einfach ab.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Gar nicht erst so oft sauber machen  
Effektiv Vorfiltern, mit nem Sieb und dann ein Becken machen und mit gebrochenem Blähton füllen und bepflanzen. 
Machst Du alle 10 Jahre mal sauber. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Nabend Daniel,
ich habe 2 von den Tonnen die 1 Sifi und Matten,die 2 Lava,geht recht gut.

6 Kois 3 Tonnen sollte doch mit guten Filtermedien klappen


----------



## scholzi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

 Daniel...
Jürgen hat diesen Filter schonmal kommentiert...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495
.
Hat sehr mies abgeschlossen


----------



## Birkauer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Na da bin ich ja jetzt mal baff.

Das Urteil von Jürgen ist ja vernichtend.
Nun weiß ich überhaupt nicht was ich machen soll. Hat hier jemand von Euch schon mal einen Tonnenfilter (mit 3 Tonnen) gebaut, der auch funktioniert?

Es wäre schön wenn man einen Bauplan und event. Bilder hätte. Und eine Liste der Teile die benötigt werden und wo man diese kaufen kann. Wie gesagt, ich will nicht alle Einzelteile irgendwo im Internet bestellen und dann für jedes Teil auch noch Porto bezahlen. Am liebsten wäre mir wenn es die ganzen Teile bei Obi gäbe

Please :help  me!!!


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Servus Daniel

Leider kann ich Dir mit einer kompl. Liste nicht helfen, aber die Suche (Filterbau) hat z.B. diesen Thread hier ausgeworfen. Läßt sich sicher an deine Gegebenheiten anpassen


----------



## scholzi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemach welche Art von Vorfilter für Dich in Frage kommt???Das ist das erste was richtig funktionieren muß...
-
Vortex mit anschließender Bürstenkammer:
Vorteil: das man auch mal 4 Wochen in den Urlaub fahren kann
Nachteil: es geht zu viel Schmutz durch und nimmt viel Platz weg.
Man kann den Vortex auch noch auf rüsten und die Bürstenkammer weglassen...
zB. so http://www.boelstorf.de/contents/media/prist_sifi.jpg
kostet aber etwas und die Pumpe für die selbstreinigung nimmt auch Strom.
-
Siebfilter:
Vorteil: Holt richtig was an Dreck raus(alles was größer, je nach Sieb als 250 my ist)
Nachteil:
Das Sieb muß öfter gereinigt werden, selbst ne Woche Urlaub wären zu viel.(Ohne Nachbarschaftshilfe)
zB so https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/45 o https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/488
-
Trommler und Vliesfilter sind halt richtig teuer!! und funktionieren super...
...
Hier baut auch grad jemand einen Tonnenfilter mit Siebfilter als Vorabscheid.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22913
Bauanleitung für Siebfilter gibs hier auch viel...
zB.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20794/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=siebfilter


----------



## robsig12 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hi,wie schon am Anfang geschrieben, kontaktier doch mal den Jürgen, der hat echt viel Ahnung von der Materie. Viele ander hier natürlich auch.


----------



## nowy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

Hallo Birkauer,
ich habe den Filter mit 3X200 liter Tonnen gebaut.Funktioniert wunderbar.Vorher habe ich teuergekauften gehabt weggeschmissenes Geld.Meine hat 220 Euro gekostet.Alles bekommstu in Baumarkt noch billigger.Filtermaterial;Bürsten 20 Stück e-bay.Bei Teichfilter.eu habe ich nur die Säcke und Filterwürfel gekauft.Dritte Tonne ist mit HellX38 gefüllt.
Gruss nowy


----------



## scholzi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*

 nowy und :willkommen im Forum


nowy schrieb:


> .Jetzt habe ich ihn 4 Tage laufen.Wasser ist Glasklar.UVC-Lampe habe ich ausgeschaltet.


wie kannst du nach 4 Tagen sagen, das es wunderbar funktioniert


nowy schrieb:


> Hallo Birkauer,
> ich habe den Filter mit 3X200 liter Tonnen gebaut.Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## nowy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt Ihr zu diesem Bausatz?*



scholzi schrieb:


> nowy und :willkommen im Forum
> 
> wie kannst du nach 4 Tagen sagen, das es wunderbar funktioniert



in 4 Tagen habe ich der Unterschied gemerkt.Der gekaufte hatte nicht richtig funktioniert,Wasser war grün.Jetzt kann ich alle Fische sehen vorher war unmöglich.Jezt baue ich auch ein Skimmer.
Gruss nowy


----------

